# Army's New Fighting Vehicle.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The Viking.

Hope it gives them the protection they need.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> The Viking.
> 
> Hope it gives them the protection they need.


I think it is just the Royal Marines that have them at present Cammy,

_The Royal Marines have recently taken delivery of the Viking - one of the most advanced armoured vehicles in the world. The Vikings are armoured, amphibious, all terrain vehicles capable of operating anywhere in the world in temperatures from -46C to +49C. They were specifically designed for the Royal Marines as, like the Marines themselves, they needed to be amphibious, arduous and ready to deploy around the world at a moments notice._

The introduction of the Viking is part of a wider re-organisation of the Corps designed to make the force more flexible, whilst increasing its protection and firepower. Overall Viking will ensure that the Royal Marines are better able to provide the country with a fast and flexible amphibious force. From Royal navy web site


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

JoT said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > The Viking.
> ...


Harumph, they always did get the gucci gear!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


So gucci that my lad who was one of the first into Iraq didn't have a working SUSAT or ceramic plates in his body armour









It is good to see they are getting better kit now.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> The Viking.
> 
> Hope it gives them the protection they need.


What's in the trailer







?

I'd protect these men by getting them out or giving them clear and achievable MILITARY objectives.


----------

